# song playing on a certain page



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

heya, when i load this that song by tinyt plays... glitch?

so my question is..

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING!?!?!?


----------



## Raika (Apr 4, 2010)

It happens to me too lol.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2010)

I do not hear anything , it your imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler









 happen me once on the "break your cart tread" ,but it stop


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

i am hearing that song!! i even loaded the link nao.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope not a glitch.


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

so intentional? lol i just don't get it


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 4, 2010)

I hear it. is it Protokun's post playing it? it has,"Brickroll>EOFrolled" with a play button,but I can't click it,and when I right click it, it says Dewplayer by Altacreations. o.O


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 4, 2010)

Look carefully at one of the posts on that page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Ding-ding we have a winner! Yeah its protokun's post.


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Look carefully at one of the posts on that page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tinyt is the new rickroll!!


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Look carefully at one of the posts on that page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, TINYROLL'd *bleep*!


----------



## Raika (Apr 4, 2010)

I knew it was Protokun lol, with that grayed out "play button" in his post... But how the hell do we stop it?


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

i kinda like the song!! i also enjoy being rickrolled


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 4, 2010)

Go to the next page? Turn off the sound? Get adblock plus and press block? (dunno if that last one works but I have the option) Yep that last one works. Now I have to go find out how to undo it.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 4, 2010)

http://podcast.gbatemp.net/dewplayer.swf?m...&autoplay=1

:3
Brickroll, jeje.

Edit: Autoplay removed by Sinkhead.


----------



## updowners (Apr 4, 2010)

PEOPLE WHO POST AUTOPLAYING MUSIC DESERVE A BAN.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually its against forum rules.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've added spoiler tags, by the way.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I've added spoiler tags, by the way.



It's still autoplaying


----------



## prowler (Apr 4, 2010)

*cough* If you had flash block, you wouldn't have this sort of problem. *cough*


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

i have never needed it!!

but the matter is done solved my problem

*closed*


----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

heya, when i load this that song by tinyt plays... glitch?

so my question is..

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING!?!?!?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 4, 2010)

Not on my post, it isn't. Also, if it confused you that much, then I apologise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



It's secretly quite amusing though.


----------



## dice (Apr 5, 2010)

locked @ OP's request


----------

